# July 2016 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Jun 25, 2016)

Vote for your favorite theme for the July Fiction LM Prompt! One vote per customer. Choose wisely.


----------



## Ultraroel (Jun 27, 2016)

So many nice options and only 1 vote.. /insecurity on


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Jun 27, 2016)

I find the lack of Pouch Cream options disturbing. 

~ J. J.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jun 27, 2016)

J.J. Maxx said:


> I find the lack of Pouch Cream options disturbing.
> 
> ~ J. J.



I tried, but it got no love.


----------

